# WTS: My PC?



## Theblackoutow

Well, I bought this PC less then 4 months ago, and I payed 1800 dollars for it. I planned on playing like every new game I could get my hands on, but.. I don't really have the money to buy the games. So I was wondering if anyone would want to buy my computer? Selling full PC, not just parts. Specifications in the signature.


----------



## konsole

you can afford $1800 but not $30 for a game?  You can resell games after you play them as long as you understand the DRM thats associated with them.  A typical $40 game I buy I can play for a while and resell it for $25-30.  LOL you didnt steal this computer did you?


----------



## Theblackoutow

Nah, I have full receipts. I just am more of a console gamer, and will be getting my first car soon so I don't need 1800 dollar computer.


----------



## Matthew1990

Do you realise you wont be able to games without a computer?


----------



## konsole

So why did you buy an $1800 computer in the first place when you probably could have gotten it for $800 less?


----------



## Theblackoutow

I have a xbox 360, I don't need a PC really. I want to sell it for like 1600 dollars.


----------



## lovely?

well... most people honestly won't have a use for the whole pc, but everyone likes a good upgrade! if you break down and part it out your pc, i'd be happy to take a few things off of you for a good price


----------



## Turbo10

lol no offense but this thread makes absolutely no sense XD youve got a new pc use it buy some games hell how can you afford a pc like that and not games i mean seriously wtf lol


----------



## ScottALot

I know that you're not selling the parts separately, but my next build has the i7 860 and a 5850.


----------



## Theblackoutow

The only reason I won't sell in parts is because I know I will probably only sell the CPU and GPU because I'm sure a lot of people will want them, then I'm left with other stuff I won't be able to sell. I can't afford the games because, 1. I have other hobbies, 2. I will be getting my first car soon and would like to put some more money towards it, and I just don't like sitting inside all day on the computer.


----------



## linkin

if you were to part out, how much for the HDD and what are the specs on it?


----------



## Theblackoutow

I'm not parting it out, sorry.


----------



## Laquer Head

Theblackoutow said:


> I have a xbox 360, I don't need a PC really. I want to sell it for like 1600 dollars.



An unfortunate reality here is you will not get $1600 for that rig!

You are best to part it out and hope for the best, but at the end of the day---the parts are used!


----------



## Theblackoutow

How much could I get for it?


----------



## ganzey

about $800-$900


----------



## ScottALot

Maybe 1100$. The 5000 series, the i7, and the popular ASUS mobo, the hard drive are good qualities.


----------



## bomberboysk

Theblackoutow said:


> How much could I get for it?


Maybe 50-60% of what you paid, and thats if you part it out. Most people on this forum arent going to look towards picking up a full system so your best bets are gonna be ebay or craigslist for a full system.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, the components are good--but they are used!

1000 bucks tops and I still say that parting out will yield the most money.


----------



## Rit

With decent pictures and descriptions, computer stuff on ebay is selling ridiculously high right now. I just sold an Athlon XP 3200+ for $35+S&H.


----------



## Gabe63

You have to think what you would pay for new vs used. 
New 
CPU $220
MOBO $180
PSU $100
GPU $320
HDD $100
W7 $100
OD $30
RAM $220 (4 gb at $110 is enough)
Case $100
Total $1370 + 10% tax is $1507 new and local. Then do I want your specs?


----------



## epidemik

I would suggest craigslist. Put in the description that its custom built with higher quality parts and include a picture of the case with the lights on (those two things seem to be the most important points CL buyers look for).


----------



## Theblackoutow

I wonder if it would void my warranty or if I could transfer the warranty to the next person?


----------



## bomberboysk

most companies do not offer a transferable warranty on components. One of the few that does is xfx on their mobos and gpus, but most don't.


----------



## tlarkin

I always sell my used technology on craigs list, and I always say for cash in person.  I don't take paypal, credit cards, or anything but cash in my hand in person.

PCs have some of the worst resell value in a product you can buy.  Once it is used, it slashes about 50% of the cost right there.   Another alternative is to part it out and put it on ebay.


----------



## Aastii

If it doesn't seem used and you still have receipts, why don't you just format the drive and sell it as new, custom built. If it really is just a few months old the use will be negligable really. You can always say it is "fully tested" and that would be the reasoning for it, all you did after all was make sure it could support certin games and every day use . Send it with receipts, so far as the manufacturers and the new owner is concerned, they are the first owner


----------



## konsole

who knows why you arent willing to sell it in parts because those are good components and wont have a problem selling either on ebay or craigslist and even here.


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> If it doesn't seem used and you still have receipts, why don't you just format the drive and sell it as new, custom built. If it really is just a few months old the use will be negligable really. You can always say it is "fully tested" and that would be the reasoning for it, all you did after all was make sure it could support certin games and every day use . Send it with receipts, so far as the manufacturers and the new owner is concerned, they are the first owner



I wouldnt recommend that, mainly due to the fact it is untruthful. I personally will not sell used technology for more than what it is worth on craigslist, as i feel doing so is basically preying upon the unknowing.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> I wouldnt recommend that, mainly due to the fact it is untruthful. I personally will not sell used technology for more than what it is worth on craigslist, as i feel doing so is basically preying upon the unknowing.



And if/when someone figures it out, then you are marked as a low-down cheat of a seller.


----------



## PabloTeK

ScottALot said:


> And if/when someone figures it out, then you are marked as a low-down cheat of a seller.



Two words of latin: Caveat Emptor. If someone buys something for way over the odds, whose fault is it?


----------



## ScottALot

^ That's why we have Heatware


----------



## Theblackoutow

I put it on craigslist for 1500.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Tell us how it goes :good:


----------



## Theblackoutow

Will do.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> I wouldnt recommend that, mainly due to the fact it is untruthful. I personally will not sell used technology for more than what it is worth on craigslist, as i feel doing so is basically preying upon the unknowing.



He Isn't lieing, he is just enchancing the truth a little.

He hardly got a full life out of the system, he simply thoroughly tested it. Everything may aswell be new, a few months to a component is nothing, the lifespan of components fluctuates by more than that, and to know it has been tested and working and to know what it is capable of, that is a good thing for the seller.

And he *did* build it, so that is labour costs going into that, not just parts cost. I know if I built a system and sold it I wouldn't sell for what I payed for it, I'm not running a charity, I would have built the system to make money, I put time and effort into that. Obviously if I payed £1000 for a system 10 years ago and I built it myself, I'm not going to sell it for just over that, it is outdated and heavily used, but a new, modern system, different story.

To OP: good luck with the sale


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yeah, I've got like 30 emails, all from people wanting to use checks, I.E scam me.


----------



## tlarkin

Theblackoutow said:


> Yeah, I've got like 30 emails, all from people wanting to use checks, I.E scam me.



I would only do cash in hand from local people, that is how I do it off of Craig's list.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Ya, I even posted tha on CL, and they still send that shit.


----------



## tlarkin

Theblackoutow said:


> Ya, I even posted tha on CL, and they still send that shit.



They always will, just reply to them and say cash in hand only.  I had one guy who tried to give me a check and when I emailed him back and said cash only he was like cool where do you want to meet.   I met him at a coffee shop in neutral distances between our neighborhoods.  He looked the laptop over and bought it on the spot.

So, sometimes people don't read or ignore the cash only clause, but most of the time they are dumb ass scammers.  Also, and no offense, but since you seem like a kid you may want to take someone with you when you sell it.  That way no one tries any funny business.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> They always will, just reply to them and say cash in hand only. I had one guy who tried to give me a check and when I emailed him back and said cash only he was like cool where do you want to meet. I met him at a coffee shop in neutral distances between our neighborhoods. He looked the laptop over and bought it on the spot.
> 
> So, sometimes people don't read or ignore the cash only clause, but most of the time they are dumb ass scammers. Also, and no offense, but since you seem like a kid you may want to take someone with you when you sell it. That way no one tries any funny business.


I always like to meet in a nice public spot whenever selling/buying something on craigslist, and i always have a knife or something within easy reach. Taking along an extra person is always a good idea as well.


----------



## ganzey

whenever i sell on CL i ALWAYS have them meet at my house. a public place just seems to risky to me (IE: they could pull a gun and drive off with whatever i was selling)

this is mostly becuase there is some guy in a town about 15 miles from me that has been posting stuff for sale and says "cash only" and when the people get there he pulls a knife and takes their cash


----------



## Rit

ganzey said:


> whenever i sell on CL i ALWAYS have them meet at my house. a public place just seems to risky to me (IE: they could pull a gun and drive off with whatever i was selling)
> 
> this is mostly becuase there is some guy in a town about 15 miles from me that has been posting stuff for sale and says "cash only" and when the people get there he pulls a knife and takes their cash



That's why you go IN a public place like starbucks or caribou coffee.


----------



## ganzey

Rit said:


> That's why you go IN a public place like starbucks or caribou coffee.



well, its kind of hard to bring a riding mower or motorcycle inside a starbuck  seeing as thats mostly what I sell.


----------



## ScottALot

For 20$, I'll defend ya. I got fists o' steel! I know ninjutsu!


----------



## JlCollins005

i prefer public over meeting at my house or theirs, for one i always do somewhere thats somewhat populated such as a gas station or walmart parking lot somewhere with cameras if anything goes wrong.

I wont meet at someones house because to me its not safe and i wont have someone meet me at mine for one id rather not have a stranger show up for god knows what reason and vandalize or what not.


----------



## tlarkin

ganzey said:


> whenever i sell on CL i ALWAYS have them meet at my house. a public place just seems to risky to me (IE: they could pull a gun and drive off with whatever i was selling)
> 
> this is mostly becuase there is some guy in a town about 15 miles from me that has been posting stuff for sale and says "cash only" and when the people get there he pulls a knife and takes their cash



I have an awesome beard that makes me look tough, so people don't start crap with me!!!!


----------



## ganzey

tlarkin said:


> I have an awesome beard that makes me look tough, so people don't start crap with me!!!!



well, im a pretty big guy, and always carry my knife, so i think im safe. but its just that the whole "people being held up at gunpoint in my area" that makes me a little awry.


----------



## bigrich0086

Heres my Anti CL wanna be thieves.














Steal from me and you get to meat Him. The joys of having a CCW


----------



## tlarkin

ganzey said:


> well, im a pretty big guy, and always carry my knife, so i think im safe. but its just that the whole "people being held up at gunpoint in my area" that makes me a little awry.



Sorry bro, crazy beats big and knife wielding all the time.  If someone is going to do something there isn't much to stop them from doing it.  Unless of course you have your CCW and you introduce him to your 1911.


Taurus huh?  Well, I own one Taurus gun and to be honest, I don't think I'd buy another.  That is just me.  I am going to get a SIG next purchase and then a couple of Springfields.


----------



## lovely?

meh. you may have a few more bullets (if the clip is staggered) but the colt MK IV does the job and looks badass doing it.


----------



## tlarkin

lovely? said:


> meh. you may have a few more bullets (if the clip is staggered) but the colt MK IV does the job and looks badass doing it.



It is called a magazine!!!!!


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> It is called a magazine!!!!!



mmm your right my lingo isn't up to snuff  

im used to talking about the clip for the 30-06 m1. im a fan of wwii guns, trying to start a collection.


----------



## Dystopia

Wow, this has gotten off topic...

Any luck, blackoutow?


----------



## Theblackoutow

No, every one wants to pay with Certified Cashier Check, which I'm assuming is a scam.


----------



## tlarkin

Theblackoutow said:


> No, every one wants to pay with Certified Cashier Check, which I'm assuming is a scam.



Yup most likely, tell them cash or GTFO


----------



## bigrich0086

cashiers checks are NOT always a scam. All you do before handing anything over is call the bank it was drawn on and give them the numbers they ask for off check. They will run the check and make sure its legit. If it is deposit it or cash it at the issuing bank. Once cleared or cashed your good to go.

I breed snakes and sell them, i deal with paypal,Money orders,personal checks,cashier checks a lot. Nothing is shipped till everything clears


----------



## bigrich0086

tlarkin said:


> Sorry bro, crazy beats big and knife wielding all the time.  If someone is going to do something there isn't much to stop them from doing it.  Unless of course you have your CCW and you introduce him to your 1911.
> 
> 
> Taurus huh?  Well, I own one Taurus gun and to be honest, I don't think I'd buy another.  That is just me.  I am going to get a SIG next purchase and then a couple of Springfields.



I have many hand guns.

Taurus pt145
Taurus pt111
Sig p220
s&w sw9ve


----------



## Theblackoutow

God... I wish I was old enough to own a hand gun  anyone know how old I would have to be to buy one in Maryland?


----------



## just a noob

theblackoutow said:


> god... I wish i was old enough to own a hand gun  anyone know how old i would have to be to buy one in maryland?



21


----------



## Theblackoutow

Darn  about another 5 years


----------



## Theblackoutow

I think I can buy a rifle at 18 though right? So I think I could buy a AR-15.


----------



## tlarkin

Theblackoutow said:


> I think I can buy a rifle at 18 though right? So I think I could buy a AR-15.



Your parents can buy you a handgun and give it to you though if you are under 21

Nice SIG man, I am in the market for a SIG P229 Equinox myself.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I doubt they would do that lol, they won't let me even do airsoft.


----------



## bigrich0086

tlarkin said:


> Your parents can buy you a handgun and give it to you though if you are under 21
> 
> Nice SIG man, I am in the market for a SIG P229 Equinox myself.



false, Must be 18 to have a handgun in your name or possession. At the age of 18 you can buy hand gun from private parties. Must be 21 to buy from dealers and or online.

Once your 18 you can buy any firearm you want as long as you follow the rules/laws of how to obtain them


----------



## JlCollins005

tlarkin said:


> Your parents can buy you a handgun and give it to you though if you are under 21
> 
> Nice SIG man, I am in the market for a SIG P229 Equinox myself.



well thats essentially what he was saying you cant walk into a gun store and buy a handgun at 18, your parents could and they could sell it to you or a friend that is 21 could and sell it to you.

im shopping around for a 50 cal DE

been looking at this as well

http://www.taurususa.com/video-theJudge.cfm


----------



## bigrich0086

JlCollins005 said:


> well thats essentially what he was saying you cant walk into a gun store and buy a handgun at 18, your parents could and they could sell it to you or a *friend that is 21* could and sell it to you.
> 
> im shopping around for a 50 cal DE
> 
> been looking at this as well
> 
> http://www.taurususa.com/video-theJudge.cfm



False read up on the laws before preaching. You only have to be 18 to buy a gun from private parties NOT 21


----------



## tlarkin

bigrich0086 said:


> false, Must be 18 to have a handgun in your name or possession. At the age of 18 you can buy hand gun from private parties. Must be 21 to buy from dealers and or online.
> 
> Once your 18 you can buy any firearm you want as long as you follow the rules/laws of how to obtain them



It depends on the state.  Some states do allow hand guns as gifts, ie no exchange of money, to people under the age of 21, but the parent technically owns it.  Oh and the only Taurus handgun I would buy in the near future would be a judge, that gun looks bad ass!


----------



## Theblackoutow

Big Rich, I realize your trying to help but what he said was true. He meant, a friend who is 21 could go into a fire arm shop, and purchase the weapon, then sell it to you.


----------



## bomberboysk

bigrich0086 said:


> false, Must be 18 to have a handgun in your name or possession. At the age of 18 you can buy hand gun from private parties. Must be 21 to buy from dealers and or online.
> 
> Once your 18 you can buy any firearm you want as long as you follow the rules/laws of how to obtain them


THe age of 18 is somewhat useless though, cannot carry concealed until you are 21.


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> THe age of 18 is somewhat useless though, cannot carry concealed until you are 21.



This is also depending on the state.  Most states require 22 or 23 years of age to CCW.  In my state it is 23.


----------



## bigrich0086

Direct Federal Law quotes




> Federal law allows the sale of a long gun or a handgun between private parties of the same state as long as the purchaser is 18 years of age. An individual who does not possess a federal firearms license may not sell a modern firearm to a resident of another state without first transferring the firearm to a dealer in the purchaser's state.[3]  Firearms received by bequest or intestate succession are exempt from those sections of the law which forbid the transfer, sale, delivery or transportation of firearms into a state other than the transferor's state of residence.[3]  Likewise, antique firearms are exempt from these sections of the law in most states. (Antique firearms are defined as those manufactured pre-1899 by US federal law, or modern replicas thereof that do not use cartridges. State law definitions on antique firearms vary considerably from state to state.)






> * An individual 21 years of age or older may acquire a handgun from a dealer federally licensed to sell firearms in the individual's state of residence[2].
> 
> * An individual 18 years of age or older may purchase a rifle or shotgun from a federally licensed dealer in any state. However, the applicant may not purchase a pistol gripped long gun that does not have a shoulder stock until he or she is 21 years of age.


----------

